# Need route advice for N San Diego County



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

Specifically, how's Fortuna Ranch / Canyon de Oro / Fortuna Del Este between Lone Jack and Elfin Forest? Doable on a road bike I assume, since mapmyride will plot it (no Google Street View, tho). Also, is it possible to connect to the bike bridge over Lake Hodges paralleling I-15 through Del Dios Park? Again, mapmyride will plot it, but no street view. 

I'll be in town over Thanksgiving, and trying to do a couple of moderately strenuous 35-40 milers from Encinitas, without dealing with the sketchy part of Del Dios or any of the bigger roads (4 lane max, if possible, bike lane not essential).

See link for potential route. Any feedback would be great, thanks!

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/encinitas/189128986327087544


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you can ride*

the ped bridge at I-15
Fortuna Ranch is mostly MTB trails, some fire road, could be done on a roadbike
Elfin Forest the road or the park? The Park is MTB again and the first trail up is a steep set of switch backs.
Elfin Forest Road is great road riding. Heading SW from Country Club Lane to Harmony Grove to Elfin Forest is great riding
Rancho Santa Fe is great riding as well, you can make a loop using Del Dios Hwy

I'm going to check your loop


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Checked Loop*

I don't think you can get through Lone Jack / Fortuna Ranch. Those are dirt roads (ridable if memory serves me right) but some of it is private. These are pretty rich folks and not really big fans of people they don't know. It has been done, it has NOT been done. I haven't tried in years. It may be open now, I'm not sure. Otherwise just take Elfin Forest to San Elijo
adds some miles. The ride looks fine otherwise, do it counter clockwise


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thanks!*

So I assume the connector from the Lake Hodges Bike Bridge through Del Dios Park is OK then, right? I'll probably ride up Lone Jack / Fortuna anyways, just to see. None of it's private roads, AFAICT


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

In addition to Fortuna I think the trail around Lake Hodges is also dirt. I know that's a popular route for mountain biking. 

I would alter the route - but I am down in the city and things have changed maybe in the 12 years or so since I lived in North County:
- Head out on RSF road to San Elijo, then right onto Elfin Forest/Harmony Grove
- Take Via Rancho Pkwy to I-15 and take the bike path along I-15 to W Bernardo/Pomerado (basically you cross over 15, take a right at the light on Sunset I think, then go to the end and enter the path. After crossing under 15 take a left turn after doubling back a bit and go over the bridge). Again, if the path along Hodges is in fact paved or your up for gravel then all this is moot, but I don't remember that being paved. 

Personally, I think it would be a better ride to just take Del Dios Hwy back - there's plenty of room on that road even though traffic moves fast. To make up for lost mileage I'd continue on Paseo Delicias/Linea Del Cielo/Llomas Santa Fe all the way to 101, then north up to Manchester and back out to where you started, or something like that. A lot of the roads up in that area are mini freeways - RSF, El Camino Real, Leucadia, La Costa and so on all have like 50mph limits and no shortage of SUVs doing 65 or 70mph at times. I think the best riding is on the smaller roads that wind all over Rancho Santa Fe.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*best bet*



sgt said:


> So I assume the connector from the Lake Hodges Bike Bridge through Del Dios Park is OK then, right? I'll probably ride up Lone Jack / Fortuna anyways, just to see. None of it's private roads, AFAICT


take the concrete path under the freeway (to the east side) a paved path takes you to Sunset Drive, turn left on Via Rancho Pkwy and head west from there. You can do the dirt around Lake Hodges but I wouldn't recommend it, as stated better on MTB or Cross bike.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

sgt said:


> So I assume the connector from the Lake Hodges Bike Bridge through Del Dios Park is OK then, right? I'll probably ride up Lone Jack / Fortuna anyways, just to see. None of it's private roads, AFAICT


So did you make it over to Elfin Forest from Lone Jack on pavement?


----------

